# How do I do a system restore from DOS?



## rallyjules (May 1, 2004)

I need to restore my operating system to an earlier date. How do I do this from The C prompt?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

As far as I known that cannot be done. However you can revert the registry to a previous date using the command SCANREG /RESTORE, you may need to change directory to C:\Windows\Command before trying that.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

As far as I know the best way to do this is with special software like Norton Ghost (restore from dos from disk backups you've already made),Genie Backup Manager 4 ( restore from disk backups you've already made), or Roxio GoBack3. Win98 doesn't have a restore function except for the registry as pointed out above.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

What operating system ? If its millenium then use this http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=279736


----------



## LONGHAIR (Jun 11, 2002)

Hulk701,
While your response is technically correct..............No one ever asks a question like this until after it is too late.


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yep, 

I guess You're right. Anyway, I think my answer is for _"future reference"_


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If you are going to use a program like Ghost or Drive Image to restore the operating system from an earlier date, you should then your OS on a different partition from your data and programs. Otherwise these will be restored to that earlier date as well.

Generally I like to keep a relatively small C: partition just for the OS and what it needs to run. Everything else is stored on a D: partition. You can then image C: when it is the way you want. Then when the OS fails to boot, you just restore that image. Even with something like XP, this takes only 10 minutes or so. Fastest way I know to restore the OS. 

You just need to prepare a little for it.


----------



## tronic592001 (May 11, 2003)

mobo thanks. ive used this on my windows me, and it works very well..

but only option ive got after useing it is to reboot back to the menu. 

I now there is a run command to run windows and load all starup files but what is it please??

:up:


----------



## Pacalis (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi rallyjules ; See this link provided, it will guide you through the process . 
Good Luck !!

http://www.isc-unlimited.com/tiptrick/regbacktt.html


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

What i did was redo the process with the bootdisk to rename the file again that was earlier changed..


----------

